# Soft IVF - cheaper, low dose drugs & can do it every month



## roisin (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

I have read about Soft IVF and wanted to tell people.

Apparently it costs about 1,000 per month, and can be done every month - the body doesn't need to rest for 3 months from drugs like in traditional IVF. 

Create clinic at Wimbledon does it and apparently the doctor there is a leader in the field of low-dose drugs IVF. 

I haven't yet seen anyone talking about this on these boards (but I'm new to the boards)

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

There are several ladies who have done it, I know 2 friends one with twins there and another with a baby.

But your body doesn't have to wait 3 months between cycles even on high dose drugs, although it is impossible to do one a month!!There are plenty of chatting about it put create into the search and it will come up.
L x


----------

